# cheap grow lights



## fatboyfaceoff13 (Feb 29, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a cheap light that I can grow with.  Like at walrmart or some graden store, and for like $10-20 cause im pretty broke.  Atleast enough for 1-2 for all stages.

Thanks a lot for any help


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 29, 2008)

insidesun.com  100dollar 400watt hps. best deal around -


----------



## Firepower (Feb 29, 2008)

fatboyfaceoff13 said:
			
		

> and for like $10-20 cause im pretty broke. Atleast enough for 1-2 for all stages.
> 
> Thanks a lot for any help


 
take those $20 and get urself some good bud instead!! in order to get anything worth smoking at a decent quality you will have to at least spend up to $100 on materials needed for a full growth and harvest, anything less than that and you are basically wasting your time, sadly enough, getting smokable bud is a lot harder thatn getting oranges from a tree.  good Luck  :aok:


----------



## luke (Mar 1, 2008)

well at walmart thers a ge bulb called plant grow bulb you just put it in any light fixture ive had one good for plants 7 bucks but i was also usingt 500 watt florecent i bought for 33 but fora  grower i always had from day one 1000 watt hps and i had a 400 watt wen t threw 3 ballast already on my 4th oone this should last 





			
				fatboyfaceoff13 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where I can get a cheap light that I can grow with. Like at walrmart or some graden store, and for like $10-20 cause im pretty broke. Atleast enough for 1-2 for all stages.
> 
> Thanks a lot for any help


----------



## smokybear (Mar 1, 2008)

Check out ebay...you can usually get great deals off of there...20 bucks isnt going to cover a good growing light though...it all depends on your growing space as to how big of a light your going to need...measure your growspace and then check out the forums and see what size light your going to need..good luck


----------



## headband (Mar 1, 2008)

i would take the advice Firepower gave you and just to buy a 20 sack. Soil, nutrients alone will cost over 20, and your grow is going to **** anyways without a HPS so i wouldn't even consider, Do an outdoor grow, all you need is water and with no experience, it probably will be easier than indoor.


----------



## liermam (Mar 2, 2008)

If you have all the proper fixtures and whatnot already, and assuming you have soil/pots/seeds, you could just grab some 3 or 4 20-30W CFL's, which are only about 5$ each from online stores. Put them in regular 60-75W incandescence fixtures, and pray for the best.


----------



## fatboyfaceoff13 (Mar 2, 2008)

i have the plants, i have the place im going to put it, in a garbage can with reflective lining around it, my friend is going to give me the soil and everything i just need a light


----------



## fatboyfaceoff13 (Mar 2, 2008)

can i get a grow light that i can use for the whole time, from start to finish, maybe from like home depot or lowes?


----------



## liermam (Mar 2, 2008)

Again, CFL's. Compact Fluorescent Lamps. They're  basically fluorescents, but instead of being in long inconvient tubes, they're in tightly coiled spiraling tubes, and fit in to normal light fixtures. Perfect for a budget grow without totally compromising quality.


----------



## fatboyfaceoff13 (Mar 2, 2008)

liermam said:
			
		

> Again, CFL's. Compact Fluorescent Lamps. They're basically fluorescents, but instead of being in long inconvient tubes, they're in tightly coiled spiraling tubes, and fit in to normal light fixtures. Perfect for a budget grow without totally compromising quality.




how much are they and where can i get them, i would rather go to a local store and get it

and thanks for all the help everyone


----------



## fatboyfaceoff13 (Mar 2, 2008)

if been reading some things on lights, is there like a setup thats around like 50-70 dollars i can get?


----------



## Firepower (Mar 3, 2008)

you can probably get an 100 watt HPS for that price online somewhere, that will do a sweet job for 1 plant, one thing is the heat will be an issue in a garbage can without ventilation, actuallly that will be a problem with any light strong enought to grow 1 plant.  good Luck  :aok:


----------



## Thorn (Mar 3, 2008)

I got my 150W HPS setup from eBay for £40 approx 70-80$ from this guy:

www.myworld.ebay.co.uk/hydroponics-hydroponics

(just copy and paste the address into your URL)

He doesn't have any available at the moment, but keep an eye out. for a smaller set up you could probably get a lower wattage like a 70watt HPS for less, or really cheap learn how to do it yourself and buy everything you need for the fitting (wires, ballast, fixtures etc) and then buy the bulb seperate. Always remember to have a ballast to match your bulb.

My best advice to you would be to read about what light requirements you need for growing weed and to browse and not just buy what you think is good without knowing for sure.

MJ can be grown in minimal conditions but for a good yeild of good quality green you need lots of lumens from your lights.


----------

